# Abante Rooter and Plumbing........ So Who Are They, Really?



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2019)

And why do they sue so many companies?

Last year, I got a card in the mail stating I was eligible to be included in class-action lawsuit against a telemarketer.  I immediately ordered "Shields up, Ensign Crusher!"

But all I was asked for was my name, address, phone and email....... information that's already smeared all over the 'net.  (Heck, they sent me the card so they were already 50% there.)  So I figured what the heck... class-action lawsuits typically fork out about $10 per claim.  I'm in for lunch money at least!

That was last spring and I had totally forgotten about it.  Today, I get my settlement check in the mail.  A tad over_ three hundred clams_!  

But still have my finger on the 'fire photon torpedoes' button.  The check looks legit.  I don't see any "By negotiating this check, you agree to change your wireless service to RipOff Cellular" language or anything else nefarious.

So before I trot to the bank and deposit my three free C-notes, I did some Googling.  Turns out, Abante Rooter and Plumbing has more hits on searches that are connected to lawsuits than to a plumbing company.

Yet.......... there they are........a seemingly legit plumbing company (albeit a small one) with at least 8 class action suits against telemarketers.  And big 'uns, like New York Life.

So does anyone know the back-story?  Is this a 1-man plumbing shop who has the resources to make a chit-load of money filing lawsuits against telemarketers?  Some of these suits are 8 digits settlements!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2019)

Set spidey senses to 'Tingle'!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2019)

I hope you let us know how this all works out. Sounds kind of odd.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 23, 2019)

Their website just says they serve the Bay Area and list their services and phone numbers.  I saw in one summary that they had received telemarketing calls from an alarm company in DE.  May they've just had enough of them.
Home | Abante Rooter & Plumbing Inc.

I think we got one or two of those settlements - one was for about $15 (Sears, I think) and the other was about $35.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2019)

That's quite a big payout for doing basically nothing. 
It could be that its legit and its just someone with enough money/legal knowhow and determination to see change. Telemarketers certainly get away with a lot because most people just scream at them on the phone and/or block the number. Plus most are smart enough to roll numbers through so you'll get a month of them then nothing the another month then nothing. 

Still I've no horse in this race and no idea, there might be scams setup. Best person to ask would be your bank, they are normally pretty hot on these matters so if there's nefarious activity they might already be aware of it and can inform you. Or they can tell you its all legit.
About the only risk to you right now would be if you cash the cheque and it bounces, but you spend the money anyway before it clears. Other than that I can't see the risk - if there's nothing in the letter that binds you into a contract then its - well - free money from the class action suit.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 23, 2019)

I agree, the bank should be able to tell if the check seems legit, but from what I know from my banking friend, wait til it clears (it could look legit but not be). 

The only class action suits I've gotten notification about were local and had been on the news. I was never asked for any information. (Shouldn't they already know that??) I'd wonder how they even came up with your name since you're not a customer or local to their area or anything. 

I think I got about a dollar and a quarter. lol Seriously, it wasn't much, to me $300 is a red flag.


----------

